# Great deal plus an even greater laugh...



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

OK. So I get the Amazon emails on "Great Deals," ad nauseam. And yes, I've made good use of those, such as when I got my Hitachi 10" miter saw for $99.

Today, one of said deals is on the "Milwaukee 2300-20 M-Spector Digital Inspection Camera," list price $342, special price today $99.

If you need something like this, the price is very tempting, and the unit is in fact pretty comparable to those I've seen in the $200+ range; you can read about it and make your choice.

The "greater laugh" I promised is in the reviews: Go to the list of all reviews, and sort them "newest first;" the one you want is from six days ago. More than that I shall not say, the surprise will be worth it.

Here's the link: Amazon.com: Milwaukee 2300-20 M-Spector Digital Inspection Camera, AA Battery Powered: Home Improvement

Suffice it to say, whoever screens the reviews at Amazon is apparently not really paying attention! 

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

"Milwaukee 2300-20"
I got to have one also , I just place the order for one with the 3ft.extra.  thanks..


====



thistlefly said:


> OK. So I get the Amazon emails on "Great Deals," ad nauseam. And yes, I've made good use of those, such as when I got my Hitachi 10" miter saw for $99.
> 
> Today, one of said deals is on the "Milwaukee 2300-20 M-Spector Digital Inspection Camera," list price $342, special price today $99.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess what works... well... I guess it works. LOL


----------

